# Expecting for 2018?



## HGFarm (Oct 21, 2017)

Who all is already excited about their foals coming in 2018? How many are you expecting and who are sire and dam?

I have two foals coming sired by my red leopard CR Lakota Renegade, who is a National, Regional and World Top Ten. He's a son of Carousel Designer Legacy. The mares are an Appy Shetland blend Olneys Sweet Remark and Appy Bar B Precious Me.

I have a couple of foals also coming by fewspot Kakos Designer Spot Me A Star. He is also a son of Carousel Designer Legacy. The mares are also both Appy, one is Heather Glens Poetic Justice (Regional Top Ten Classic Driving) and the other is multi World Top Ten PTM Glorys Isabella.

I'm already looking at bellies LOL


----------



## Magic Marker Miniatures (Oct 21, 2017)

We have ten possible babies due next year.

Pictures will have to come later.

1) Sassy (dun LP/lp) bred to a HZ black LP/lp - bought her bred so can't wait for this cross-330 days 3/2

2) Puzzle - Iniki daughter (black HZ tobiano, LWO +) bred to Zipit (perlino Buckeroo son)(she lost her first two foals for previous breeder) hoping for healthy foal.330 days 4/7

3) Rain (black - had a silver dapple this year) bred to Ticket (smokey black LWO+). 330 days 4/17

4) Fabs (bay tobiano splash) bred to Casper (cremello) 330 days 4/10

5) Fancy (silver bay tobiano) bred to Wildfire (dunskin pinto) 330 days 4/10

6) Mysti (black LP/lp) bred to Ticket (smokey black LWO+) 330 days 4/30

7) Flutterby (smokey black tobiano splash sabino LWO+) bred to Casper (cremello) 330 days 5/3

8) Princess (sorrel) bred to Casper (cremello) 330 days 5/17

9) Wind (smokey black sabino pinto) bred to Zipit (perlino) 330 days 5/18 (May be a slight problem with Wind- my silver smoky black stallion went under the chainlink (don't ask) and covered her once. They had been bred previously and produced a dwarf)

10) Feather (black tobiano splash) bred to Ticket (smokey black sabino LWO+). Three mature mares have not been bred for 2018. One came back in and it was getting late. One was purchased later in the year, so left open.

The last one didn't come into heat until her filly was weaned. She foaled in June so filly wasn't weaned until recently. She just came in this week, so left her open.


----------



## chandab (Oct 21, 2017)

I didn't breed any mares this year, as we had a drought, so didn't want to try to feed our "drought" hay to pregnant mares. THen, I bought an exposed mare in September.

Sophia is a "Lucky C Farms Robby" daughter out of a Roan Ranger daughter, she's a grey, AMHR, 35" mare. She was exposed to a silver dapple tobiano stallion (I'll have more details after I get my paperwork, they haven't sent in breeding report for the year yet). Looking at past foaling history, she looks to be a 10 mother, and I could be looking at a foal as early as March (earlier than I like for frigid NE MT).


----------



## chandab (Mar 19, 2018)

Saw wax at dinnertime last night and had a foal by 9PM.

We have an oreo filly. She's silver dapple, but without testing or plenty of time, I won't know if she got her dam's grey or not.

Hard to catch a moving target, so pic isn't great.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 19, 2018)

Lovely Chanda


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 19, 2018)

She is beautiful! big congrats


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 21, 2018)

?!

Pretty baby!


----------

